# Où vendre son imac?



## mitchb51 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je me demandais  par quel biais je pourrais vendre au mieux mon imac 27"?
ebay, leboncoin, ou site specialisé?
Merci de vos avis.
Cdt


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Les Petites annonces de MacGé ?


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Septembre 2011)

eBay et Le Bon Coin sont souvent lieux d'arnaques en tout genre, ce qui rend la transaction longue et pénible... :rose: (expérience personnelle...)

Je te conseille les petites annonces MacGé tout simplement ! 

Je pense que tu peux chercher des pages de petites annonces sur d'autres sites Mac aussi.

Enfin, ne pas sous estimer son réseau => facebook et cie n'ont pas leur pareil pour transmettre une info !

Bon courage 

EDIT : arrf, grilled


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2011)

J'ai vendu mon précédent iMac sur le bon coin et ça s'est très bien passé. En 4 jours, il était parti.

J'avais cependant aussi mis une annonce sur Mac Ge.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Septembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai vendu mon précédent iMac sur le bon coin et ça s'est très bien passé. En 4 jours, il était parti.
> 
> J'avais cependant aussi mis une annonce sur Mac Ge.



Comme quoi l'expérience personnelle...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Comme quoi l'expérience personnelle...



Dans le cas présent, ce n'est que mon expérience personnelle.

Mais que ce soit sur eBay, le bon coin, ou autre, tu peux te faire avoir tout pareil.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Septembre 2011)

OUais c'est bien ce que je disais, pour avoir un vrai retour d'expérience, il faut avoir une petite 10aine de témoignage et pouvoir ressortir une tendance.
Ensuite il faut sonder les marchés, les acheteurs, prévoir l'évolution des cotes des composants et des matières premières.
Puis il faut prévoir la météo, lire dans les lignes de la main, manger des grenouilles et dormir dans un tronc d'arbre... 

... enfin bref....


----------



## laf (13 Septembre 2011)

Macgé n'a pas de filtre à voleurs comme ebay et le bon coin n'empechent pas les "honnetes" gens d'y mettre des annonces. Bref, c'est partout pareil : un peu de vigilence et pas trop de parano, et ça devrait aller. 

Ceci étant, en tant que vendeur, tu ne risques pas grand chose. Demande du cash et basta.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2011)

laf a dit:


> Macgé n'a pas de filtre à voleurs comme ebay et le bon coin n'empechent pas les "honnetes" gens d'y mettre des annonces. Bref, c'est partout pareil : un peu de vigilence et pas trop de parano, et ça devrait aller.
> 
> Ceci étant, en tant que vendeur, tu ne risques pas grand chose. Demande du cash et basta.



Ou paiement par Paypal.


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Septembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Ou paiement par Paypal.



Mouais, pas hyper sécurisé...


----------



## laf (18 Septembre 2011)

Je ne dirai pas ici ce que je pense vraiment de paypal, je pense que je me ferais virer de Macgé. 

Mais j'ai des billes sérieuses pour dire que si des gens veulent se faire délester* inutilement* d'une partie du prix de leur vente ou achat via paypal, qu'ils y aillent, mais ce sera sans moi et je continuerai de le déconseiller.


----------



## Giulietta26 (19 Septembre 2011)

Rien de tel qu'une remise en main propre et de l'argent liquide.


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Septembre 2011)

Tout est dit !


----------

